# was bedeutet bib?



## gigawatt (17. Januar 2010)

Moin,

ich komm nicht drauf. Und ich find auch grad keinen Thread, in dem das erklärt ist. Wofür steht "bib" bei Bib-Shorts? Hat das was mit oder ohne Trägern zu tun? *B*eine *i*m *B*auch?


----------



## beuze1 (17. Januar 2010)

> NEU 2009 Radlerhose mit Trägern (Bib)



http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=cra41904


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cycling_shorts#Bib_shorts

http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...se=both&pinyin=diacritic&search=bib&relink=on


----------



## bijaer (17. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube man kann es ganz gut mit "Latz" übersetzten. Also sozusagen Latzhose ....


----------



## gigawatt (17. Januar 2010)

Aaah, danke, man lernt nie aus. Ich bin sicher das wissen 99% aller Biker (und Verkäufer) nicht


----------



## Robby78 (17. Januar 2010)

Ich meine, mal gelesen zu haben, dass es _*Bi*cycle*B*ottom _heißen soll, kann es aber nicht zu 100% versichern und habe auch keine Quellen zur Hand.


----------



## 3radfahrer (17. Januar 2010)

Ich rufe immer "BIB" beim Marathon, wenn ich geschnitten werde!


Heißt bei mir "bisse irgendwie bekloppt"


----------



## HB76 (17. Januar 2010)

gigawatt schrieb:


> Aaah, danke, man lernt nie aus. Ich bin sicher das wissen 99% aller Biker (und Verkäufer) nicht



nur weil du es net weest mußt du anderen nicht ein genauso ein schlechtes allgemeinwissen unterstellen.


----------



## cypoman (17. Januar 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Ich rufe immer "BIB" beim Marathon, wenn ich geschnitten werde!
> 
> 
> Heißt bei mir "bisse irgendwie bekloppt"







Muss ich mir merken !!!!


----------

